# Favorite cheap bourbon



## rebus20 (Jan 1, 2015)

To go along with the favorite bourbon thread I figured I would start this one. Unfortunately I drink too much of it to buy the good stuff all the time. I usually hit up a bottle of lord calvert or just discovered kirklands canadian at cotsco which is surprisingly good and is comparable to crown for $20 per 1.75l. Or a small glass of Dewars.


----------



## NWSmoke (Dec 28, 2014)

CHeap is relative I suppose. Bulleit and the standard Four Roses I think are probably the best values and around $20 for 750ml. I personally don't care for it, but a lot of folks do, is Elijah Craig 12. I recall it being around the same price. And...... flame me if you will, but I don't mind Evan Williams black and green labels. 

Love the thread idea rebus, hope there's some good suggestions for me to try.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

NWSmoke said:


> CHeap is relative I suppose. *Bulleit* and the standard Four Roses I think are probably the best values and around $20 for 750ml. I personally don't care for it, but a lot of folks do, is Elijah Craig 12. I recall it being around the same price. And...... flame me if you will, but I don't mind Evan Williams black and green labels.
> 
> Love the thread idea rebus, hope there's some good suggestions for me to try.


Bulleit has my vote, their RYE is good too.


----------



## NWSmoke (Dec 28, 2014)

huskers said:


> Bulleit has my vote, their RYE is good too.


I've been hearing good things about their Rye and really need to give it a try. I've been on such a bourbon kick I haven't branched out much. I tried some ryes many years ago and didn't care for it, but my tastes have changed over the years.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

NWSmoke said:


> I've been hearing good things about their Rye and really need to give it a try. I've been on such a bourbon kick I haven't branched out much. I tried some ryes many years ago and didn't care for it, but my tastes have changed over the years.


It's a nice change if you get tired of the "sweet" from the bourbon and coke if you mix. (who doesn't mix cheap bourbon?)


----------



## NWSmoke (Dec 28, 2014)

While I enjoy a bourbon and coke (although jack and coke is preferred), I no longer drink drink them so I drink my spirits straight.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

NWSmoke said:


> While I enjoy a bourbon and coke (although jack and coke is preferred), I no longer drink drink them so I drink my spirits straight.


cheap bourbon and straight don't belong in the same sentence.


----------



## NWSmoke (Dec 28, 2014)

huskers said:


> cheap bourbon and straight don't belong in the same sentence.


And yet there you go putting it in the same sentence 

I agree a bourbon like beam white or Evan Williams green/black do better with coke. But honestly a bourbon like four roses and bulleit are really enjoyable pours. Certainly with bulleit I would put that in a class beyond it's price range.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

NWSmoke said:


> And yet there you go putting it in the same sentence
> 
> I agree a bourbon like beam white or Evan Williams green/black do better with coke. But honestly a bourbon like four roses and bulleit are really enjoyable pours. Certainly with bulleit I would put that in a class beyond it's price range.


lol.

I agree.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Buffalo trace my last bottle was about 20... its also about empty


----------



## NWSmoke (Dec 28, 2014)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Buffalo trace my last bottle was about 20... its also about empty


Buffalo Trace is great but it's 30 before taxes. I hear what other states pay for booze and I get jealous.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

*Fave all time Cheap-os:*

Fighting Cock

Jim Beam 8 year (black label)

Four Roses Yellow

*Honorable Mention: *Old Crow


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

It's hard to beat Old Grand Dad, Jim Beam Black or 4 Roses in the under $20 category.


----------



## a2dogs (Oct 20, 2014)

Beam's Choice, (Jim Beam green label), is pretty good for the price.


----------



## rebus20 (Jan 1, 2015)

Dont say the name evan williams. I had the worst hangover of my life off of that. Havent had it since.


----------



## Tony78 (Oct 20, 2012)

Buffalo Trace @ $20 on sale

Old Taylor @ $12


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Ezra brooks

Rebel yell


----------

